# Mechanical Engineering Notes



## Jaivinder Singh (Dec 22, 2015)

It's my exams time and i want to download short mechanical engineering notes for my exams so please tell me where can i get it.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 22, 2015)

1.  Wrong forum.

2.  Create your own notes so that you ACTUALLY know what's on them.

3.  Stop being lazy, it's a bad trait for engineers.


----------



## P-E (Dec 22, 2015)

Jaivinder Singh said:


> It's my exams time and i want to download short mechanical engineering notes for my exams so please tell me where can i get it.


There are no short notes/shortcuts for the PE.   I recommend purchasing the Mech Eng Reference Manual (merm) from PPI.  You can support this site by using Amazon (see instructions elsewhere on this site).   Good Luck.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 22, 2015)

I thought he was talking about end of year final exams...


----------



## P-E (Dec 22, 2015)

I suppose that is possible, in which case I agree with you.   I know that some people start studying around now for April.  

I was attributing the confusion to poor English.


----------



## Phenomenon083 (Dec 22, 2015)

His request is confusing. What kind of mechanical engineering notes? what would be the content in the notes? funny


----------



## P-E (Dec 22, 2015)

Passing of notes is frowned upon here.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 22, 2015)

I wouldn't trust someone else's notes unless they were the course instructor's.  I don't know if it's just me, but seemingly anyone wanting to shortcut engineering school  is doomed to failure beyond just school.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 22, 2015)

Looking at that website some, it looks mostly like pdf files of text books and such.  Seems like a copyright nightmare to me.


----------



## Los84 PE (Dec 29, 2015)

Get the MERM book, study that accordingly and build your notes from there. MERM is the bible to passing the PE


----------

